# Frost Advisory



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2010)

for down here in MA!


----------



## billski (Oct 9, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> for down here in MA!





Yu have my attentin nw!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 10, 2010)

We got frost.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 10, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> We got frost.



I did too, but only in the spot where I watered some new grass I planted.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 10, 2010)

Frost on my car at 6:15 this morning!


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 10, 2010)

Greg???


----------



## Greg (Oct 10, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Greg???



Nada


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 10, 2010)

Greg said:


> Nada



You'll let us know when you're feeling blue.


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2010)

Frost warnings last night Thur 10/21 all over Southern New England.  Did we have a winner, anyone?

Bedford Mass. checked in with 30F at 5AM.
Here come those damn leaves!


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 22, 2010)

billski said:


> Frost warnings last night Thur 10/21 all over Southern New England.  Did we have a winner, anyone?
> 
> Bedford Mass. checked in with 30F at 5AM.
> Here come those damn leaves!



Don't remind me bill!  I am in Acton and I know I will be raking Sunday!


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2010)

Bostonian said:


> Don't remind me bill!  I am in Acton and I know I will be raking Sunday!


I had to bag them all last year.  350 bags.  November was a gloomy month with my head in the bag.:evil:


----------

